# Ceiling speaker enclosure



## gsslug (Oct 14, 2007)

I will be installing two PSB CW80R speakers in the ceiling of my one story house. That means the back of the speakers will be in the attic. They are to function as the rears in a 5.1 system. I have fine cellulose insulation which I don't think will mix well with the speakers which are not in an enclosure. PSB makes an enclosure for this speaker that is 14" x 45" x 3.5" but it is primarily for wall applications. PSB said it could be used in the ceiling. Since I'm a decent woodworker I would rather build my own enclosures. I have a few questions.

1. Should I try and make the interior volume of the enclosure the same as the one PSB sells? If so should I make it the same dimensions or is just the same volume important?

2. They provide fiberglass but the instructions do not say where to place it. Should I use some acoustic dampening material inside the enclosure? If so how much and can it come in contact with the exposed electronic components on the back of the speaker? If so what type of material would be best without breaking the bank?

3. Should I make the enclosure out of 3/4" plywood or MDF?

4. Anything else I should take into consideration?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

1. The same volume is what's important, as that is what will give the speaker it's optimal performance.

2. Use the fibreglass that they provide, it provides the acoustic dampening. Contact with the internal components is not a problem.

3. Plywood would be lighter so that would be my choice.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd use MDF rather than plywood. Because it's heavier and because it has a more uniform consistency.

Also, is it really fiberglass? Or is it something like Acousta-stuf?

Loose fiberglass I think might not be such a good thing, but if it's somehow attached to the box so it doesn't touch the back of the speaker, that should be ok. 

Do you have a link to the product from PSB?

JCD


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

For sub duty I would pick MDF everytime, but an 8 inch being used for 5.1 duty I'd pick void free plywood simply for the lighter weight and ease of installation in an attic. Just my opinion.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think Mike makes a good point.. I'd probably still use MDF, but wouldn't fault someone for using ply.

JCD


----------

